
Show HN: Smart Playlists for Spotify - james_fairhurst
https://smartplaylistsforspotify.co.uk/
======
james_fairhurst
Coming from iTunes I really liked the Smart Playlist feature so I created an
app to create and push them to Spotify. It currently only uses Songs you've
saved to "Your Music" but I plan to expand it to use other sources such as
specific playlists.

Any feedback most welcome!

------
Bilters
I like the idea! What you also could do to expand the smart playlist feature
even more is if you give in an artist name, and only put in related artists'
songs. The current features you have implemented are only based on search
queries if I'm not mistaken.

Also the playlist scrobller you mentioned would be a great option. What about
groups of playlists? What about playlists you follow?

One big plus is the era's playlists already at hand! I think it's a neat thing
to have!

~~~
james_fairhurst
Thanks for the feedback, related artists' songs would be interesting - would
be possibly using their API. Yes currently it's just search queries. Expanding
the songs to source from e.g. multiple playlists is something I'll be working
on.

------
hammock
There is a really cool Spotify playlist builder here:
[http://smarterplaylists.playlistmachinery.com/index.html](http://smarterplaylists.playlistmachinery.com/index.html)

And it's actively maintained by some guy on Twitter.

